

Amazing video showing what it is like to run solo as a blind person - jjacobs22
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=me4lOQCa0Uw

======
BobKabob
The most amazing thing about this for me was that YouTube reports that there
were only 152 views when I watched it, and zero comments. And the link has 7
points on HN, Yet this link made it to the front page of HN (currently the 8th
highest link).

I guess I thought it would have to be clicked on a few more times, to get up
to number 8!

There must be some high-karma people who voted this up.

Anybody know what the HN algorithm is, to get this onto the front page?

~~~
pmjordan
I don't think the algorithm currently gives extra weight to high-karma users
(there are however penalties for voting rings, flags, etc.). To hit the
frontpage, you just need a certain number of votes in a short time.

I also wouldn't count on the YouTube views instantly reflecting all activity.

------
thret
I don't usually get motion-sickness but this was unwatchable. The verbal
commentary was quite interesting though.

